# Today's positive thoughts



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

As I was driving back from jury duty today I came upon a red light. While I was stopped I noticed kids probably around the age of 9-10 getting off a school bus. At the time I was recognizing that even though I've been feeling better lately, that my whole experience with DP has been like a wrecking ball to my life. I noticed the kids smiling, laughing, and playing. My first thoughts were, "god I sure hope they never have to go through what I've gone through." Then I thought about it a little more and realized I don't regret anything I've gone through. Even though my life has been a mess the past couple years I have gained so much experience and insight through the trials I've faced. It makes me unique. We see life in a different shade. I also realized that I like who I am. I think we all do for the most part otherwise we wouldn't miss ourselves so much right?


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome post!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

BRAVO KENNY, BRAVO!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think words can ever express how incredibly happy I am for you that you are recovering. When we met you seemed so hopeless and things have just been turning around for you. That is just so incredibly awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I don't think words can ever express how incredibly happy I am for you that you are recovering. When we met you seemed so hopeless and things have just been turning around for you. That is just so incredibly awesome.


We knew you had it in you Kenny!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I don't think words can ever express how incredibly happy I am for you that you are recovering. When we met you seemed so hopeless and things have just been turning around for you. That is just so incredibly awesome.


Thanks guys, it truly puts a smile on my face







I never thought I would get better EVER. Life is crazy.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> As I was driving back from jury duty today I came upon a red light. While I was stopped I noticed kids probably around the age of 9-10 getting off a school bus. At the time I was recognizing that even though I've been feeling better lately, that my whole experience with DP has been like a wrecking ball to my life. I noticed the kids smiling, laughing, and playing. My first thoughts were, "god I sure hope they never have to go through what I've gone through." Then I thought about it a little more and realized I don't regret anything I've gone through. Even though my life has been a mess the past couple years I have gained so much experience and insight through the trials I've faced. It makes me unique. We see life in a different shade. I also realized that I like who I am. I think we all do for the most part otherwise we wouldn't miss ourselves so much right?


I think your right. I just keep thinking in my mind that when this is all over I will be a stronger, better person. I will value life so much more than before. So glad your close to recovery!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I think your right. I just keep thinking in my mind that when this is all over I will be a stronger, better person. I will value life so much more than before. So glad your close to recovery!


Definitely, it's so good that you can see that.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, KENNY THAT PICTURE IS FRICKIN HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Surfingisfun, R you convinced now that all your problems were assocaited with your coritsol levels? It's great to hear that you are doing so well and being so positive!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dyna said:


> Hi Surfingisfun, R you convinced now that all your problems were assocaited with your coritsol levels? It's great to hear that you are doing so well and being so positive!


Yes. My official diagnosis is severe adrinal fatigue caused by pituitary damage. I think it's a little more complex than just low cortisol but I think low cortisol is a big part of the problem for me. I have low levels of other things too such as DHEA, GABA, seratonin, and dopamine. I don't really know what all that means but I'm going to a doctor this week to get retested and start a supplement regiment.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Well it's great that you have something to work on and a pathway to take for recovery. Congratulations!!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ooo hopefully they will put you on gaba supplements too. those are really nice. naturally boosts your serotonin levels if i remember correctly.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachy said:


> ooo hopefully they will put you on gaba supplements too. those are really nice. naturally boosts your serotonin levels if i remember correctly.


sweet that sounds nice


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL at your pic, and so happy for you Kenny. Great to hear this.


----------

